# Can anyone tell me what this is?



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

A friend gave me a few circular needles and this was in the package.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmmm. Were the needles new? To be honest I have never seen that before.


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

It looks like part of an interchangeable set. If you put a needle point on each end of the cable you have circulars. With the round stop (as pictured) you would be using the needle as a straight needle (even though it's not so straight).


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like a circular needle with an end stopper so you can use them as straights.
I have stoppers for my Boyes but I never thought you could actually purchase them this way.
I did see on another thread that someone was talking about these though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There needs to be two to use it. This is just a cabled version of a straight needle. This is a fixed one. Lots of today's interchangeable sets can be used like this. good to use when knitting in tight spaces, like airplane. Some thought they saved storage room. If I want to use straight needles, I prefer to use a regualr straight needle, but some people like these for less weight, etc.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks to me as if it was a circular needle but one end broke off and the round disk is a stopper


----------



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick replies!!! Since there was only one I thought it might be a stitch holder of some sort. It doesn't appear to have been made from a broken circular. Even if there were two, I don't think I would use it in place of straight needles - unless I was knitting in a very cramped space.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

fhxnut said:


> Thanks for all the quick replies!!! Since there was only one I thought it might be a stitch holder of some sort. It doesn't appear to have been made from a broken circular. Even if there were two, I don't think I would use it in place of straight needles - unless I was knitting in a very cramped space.


Dreamweaver has the correct answer. You need two.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I have some bamboo needles like that. You do need two of course and you use them like straights. They are handy if you are knitting in a chair with arms. I do like circulars for the same reason.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I have a pair of size 11 needles of these I purchased in a grarage sale buy. I haven't used them. I think mine are Boye


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks like what they call a flex needle, I have several of them that have more like a ball at the end. I have never used them, but have several sizes from different companies. There are two to a pair.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

fhxnut said:


> A friend gave me a few circular needles and this was in the package.


clover for one made straights with cords and a stopper but i think they discontinued them. that looks like what you have, they came in pairs, i have a few sizes, lost one somewhere and so i have a singleton that i pair with a straight, easy to work with without the weight of a longer needle


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Yes, I have several pairs - Clover Premium Flex. Love them! You use them like straights, but since there's a cable, the weight can be held in your lap rather than on a regular straight needle. I bought several pairs on "close out" so they've probably been discontinued. Sigh...


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never seen these before but if you like straights they'd be great for knitting a large item such as an afghan.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

fhxnut said:


> A friend gave me a few circular needles and this was in the package.


It's one of a pair knitting needles (look for the other one in the package). The size should be stated on the washer type at the end of the cable. I have a number of these knitting needle pairs. Inherited them from my MIL. I think they are either a prototype of an almost circular or a 'tween' of circ and straight needle type. They came on the market a number of yrs ago.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I think the other poster was right calling it a flex needle. It's just a straight needle but with a flexible cable and stopper on the end. It's missing its mate. There's supposed to be two of them. I had a pair but they drove me crazy. Mine were metal and slippery, though, and I don't like metal needles. One of the gals in the prayer shawl group at my church is knitting away happily on them now.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think they lasted long, they were to replace long needles...I don't they did what people were hoping for, the pair I had were given to me by a friend to me to help with arthritis. Bless her heart my arthritis is in my back! But they feel just like a circular with the join?


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think they lasted long, they were to replace long needles...I don't they did what people were hoping for, the pair I had were given to me by a friend to me to help with arthritis. Bless her heart my arthritis is in my back! But they feel just like a circular with the join?


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I know this type of needle as a "jumper" and they have been around a long time. Other posters are correct, it's one of a pair but still usable if you want to park some knitting while you use the needles for something else. They were used in place of the 14" and up needles. May have fallen out of popular use with all the nice interchangable sets available these days.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

It's a stitch holder when some parts of knitting need a temporary hold, i.e. a pocket opening when the flap or ribbing will be added shortly, and also for use when knitting the more complicated cables. They were very popular in the l940/50s and I personally wish they were still made today - treasure yours!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

well too me it looks like a cirucular needle and the little round disk looks like the one they put on the end of the detachables to make them non circular.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If you have only 1, it would be good as a stitch holder. Of course you could make a matching one from a corded needle.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

I had never seen these until a few weeks ago. I purchased a set of 2 at Tuesday Mornings. I thought they would be helpful when I knit prayer shawls.


----------



## Glevan (Feb 26, 2012)

It's just a soft knitting needle. You need two of them.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes I can. It is for straight knitting. Equivalent of a straight Needle. I have them and use them a lot.


----------



## Haws (Oct 13, 2011)

I have not seen one of those in years. They were popular in the 80's, The knitting world's answer to large project straight knitting. Before circular's came out. Then you just used dbl. points. Cool! Hope you have the second one.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

That is one half of a pair of knitting needles. I have some from my mother that she bought in Germany. They function the same as rigid needles but hold more stitches and because the limp ends allow the rest of the project to rest in your lap while stitching, they cause less stress on your hands and arms.


----------



## Kiblinger (Dec 24, 2011)

I inherited a lot of these types of knitting needles. Yes, they come in pairs and are used for straight knitting where it might be awkward to use the long needles. I think they were popular many years ago, and mine were put out by Susan Bates.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sure! I have several pairs of those in my needle supply. It is one of a set of knitting needles. sort of a modification of circulars. It was made by Boye...and the needles were sold in straights and in this configuration by the name of Baleen. the points were rather long and slender and had a round knob on the tip. I loved using them. Still do. Joan 8060


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I have some bamboo needles like that. You do need two of course and you use them like straights. They are handy if you are knitting in a chair with arms. I do like circulars for the same reason.


You know, there is a market for people who have a need for chairs w/out arms, or perhaps low arms, or perhaps holes in the arms so that the needles could be swung w/out coming into contact with any thing. Hmm.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I actually have a pair but I dont use them I keep them for sentimental reasons. I live next door the the company where they were originally made in Middleboro, MA many many years ago. It is just one half of a set of straight needles.


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Looks like a circular needle with an end stopper so you can use them as straights.
> I have stoppers for my Boyes but I never thought you could actually purchase them this way.
> I did see on another thread that someone was talking about these though.


Yes, I have seen these and agree that I believe they are designed to be used as straights.


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

Circular needles without one of the "kneedles." The disc is used to screw into the end if you want to use the needles on something else so the work won't fall off. It is apparently just half there.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

What size is it. I have a single just like it. If they match, I will send it to you so you have a pair.


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

Cannot tell what size it is by looking - do you have a plastic card with the holes that tells you the sizes of your needles?


----------



## wickn34 (May 13, 2011)

They are called jumper needles. You use them like straight needles. They are used to knit large items like afghans. The weight is then in the lap instead of on your shoulders.
wickn34


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You're right Dreamweaver, I just read about those needles yesterday. That's exactly what it is.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I love this group. I have several pair of these that I got at the thrift store and I've never used them. Now after reading all the comments I can hardly wait to start a project with them. Thanks!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

fhxnut said:


> A friend gave me a few circular needles and this was in the package.


Looks like a circular needle that was cut and an end put on it to hold sts from slipping off. If you look at a Boye Needlemaster kit they have these round ends that screw on to the end of a cable to do this...some people would use them instead of straight needles or just to store something on. Sheri


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

I have something similar among my gadgets. I believe it is a stitch holder for knitting in the round. It is used in place of the safety pin types that are used for flat knitting.


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

This is one of a pair... these needles came in pairs and apparently your friend only had the one needle... I have a pair of these, but never liked them...


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

The ones I have are simply called flex needles! Does that help? Use it just like a straight needle. But there should be 2 of them because they're sold in pairs.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Dreamweaver and Azmoonbugs are correct. They are used when your project has too many stitches for a straight needle. I use mine a lot. They store nicely with your project in small spaces.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I have some and they are used as straight needles. You do have to have two, and are used when you want room to knit if your chair has arms. They were made by Boye. I use my only one or twice as the cords get it the way as they stay stiff, and aren't very flixible


----------



## mfdrury (Jan 23, 2012)

It is one of a pair of extended needles. They are used for knitting larger number of stitches. It works the same as a circular needle would except you are using two needles instead of one circular for back and forth work.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I have wooden needles just like that. They are like circular needs only cut in two.  You are missing a needle.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is a circular needle there shoud be another one like it. You should ask you frienmd if she has the other one or if she find it you want it. I have several pair of the. they belonged to my mom. On the end is a stopper. They are made that way.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I think they are called jumper needles and you use two of them to knit. So, they are kind of a cross between straight needles and cable needles. The benefit would be that you could knit something larger on them because the stitches would group together on the cable part as opposed to using straight needles.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Can also be used as a stitch holder. You knit your stitches on and off. Addi offers a version of this.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

I used to use this type of needle before the circular needles we all use today were made. I think Jinkers said that they were used when your project could rest in your lap as you worked on it. I remember using them for baby blankets, adult-sized sweaters, afghans--anything that would begin to make it a pain to turn your work. Very popular back then, I'm thinking the 60s.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

It was surely once half of a pair. But it could very well serve as a stitch holder. Push the work back to the cable and the stitches won't be stretched out (and need to be tinked before restarting) as they would if you stored them for a long time on a regular needle.



fhxnut said:


> Thanks for all the quick replies!!! Since there was only one I thought it might be a stitch holder of some sort. It doesn't appear to have been made from a broken circular. Even if there were two, I don't think I would use it in place of straight needles - unless I was knitting in a very cramped space.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Pudgypooh said:


> Can also be used as a stitch holder. You knit your stitches on and off. Addi offers a version of this.


I went to the Addi site and they no longer carry these. I do think I saw some at Tuesday Mornings, they weren't Addi's they were some type of plastic.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

fhxnut-The disc is an end cap. Some interchangable circular sets come with them so you can put a separate cable on each of two needles and knit straight. Knitting this way allows you to straight knit a large number of stitches-the cables become very long extended needles and the end caps prevent the stitches from dropping off the end of the cable. KnitPicks used to see these-don't know if they still do.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've always heard them called jumper needles...I use the ones I have and like them. I use circular needles for the same purpose as the "jumper needles".


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

They were called jumper cables and used the same way as regular straight needles. I have several but have never used them and can't remember how I got them. Guess they never "caught on" and have been discontinued.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

If you go to the skacelknitting.com site they show them.

http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.13625/.f


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

You could also use this as a stitch holder for a large numbr of stitches. Cable needle, larger makes it easier to hold and handle............just suggestions here. But that is what comes to mind. I have a knit picker that is a cable with a knitting needle on one end and a crochet hook on the other. That is what I use it for. Just use as you see fit.


----------



## josephinekiwanuka (Oct 9, 2011)

Nwver seen that one before it looks strange though


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

clover still sells flex needles but they are bamboo now instead of the nylon.
http://www.clover-usa.com/


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

They were called "Jumper" needles. I wish they still made them. I still use mine. I have a couple sizes. Mine say Hero Flex-Y on the button at end. When you have lots of stitches, these just hang down, don't stick way out. It's like using a circular only easier. Sometimes I duplicate the "jumper" by using two circulars with a rubber stopper at one end of each. Of course it gets a little pricey to get two pairs of same size.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/product.aspx?catID=33&id=114420

I've acquired several pairs of these. They're still made, though Boye and Bates seem to have stopped making them. If I'd found them before circulars, I might have liked them better. Mine just hang and are rarely used. The ones I have all have plastic cables. The needle tips are metal, plastic, nylon, or bamboo.


----------



## barbS (Aug 28, 2011)

Isn't it a stitch holder?


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/product.aspx?catID=33&id=114420
> 
> I've acquired several pairs of these. They're still made, though Boye and Bates seem to have stopped making them. If I'd found them before circulars, I might have liked them better. Mine just hang and are rarely used. The ones I have all have plastic cables. The needle tips are metal, plastic, nylon, or bamboo.


You are a super sleuth. I have Googled jumper needles and come up with nothing. I can't believe they still make them. I found some vintage Heros on e-bay, but nothing new. I probably got mine in the '50s.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

its a stitch holder


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Ditto that! My old bamboo ones are like this too, slightly different stopper. They are very old.


Kathie said:


> I have some bamboo needles like that. You do need two of course and you use them like straights. They are handy if you are knitting in a chair with arms. I do like circulars for the same reason.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You can find many of these at Walmart. They are used as straights but the weight of the knitting is on your lap as opposed to being on your arm/shoulder. Handy to have. They are not and can not be made into circular needles.


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

I got several pairs of these in an eBay auction about a month ago. Used a pair and really nice to use. Light weight for sure.


----------



## Christinejen (Jan 14, 2012)

Is it simply a stitch holder? Circular needles seem much more common in the USA than here in England. Yarn seems more readily available with more choice and looks very good quality. I also enjoy looking through your knitting patterns

Best wishes

Christine Sheffield England


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I use them this way with my Boye's when I have a lot of stitches because I have had some trouble with them unscrewing if left like a circular needle. Yep you need two.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There needs to be two to use it. This is just a cabled version of a straight needle. This is a fixed one. Lots of today's interchangeable sets can be used like this. good to use when knitting in tight spaces, like airplane. Some thought they saved storage room. If I want to use straight needles, I prefer to use a regualr straight needle, but some people like these for less weight, etc.


You're 100% correct! I have several of these from a couple of decades ago. The point at the time was that it made life easier for those with arthritis, but I now use a circular needle whenever I have a problem with weight. I suspect these needles did not live up to their hype since I rarely see them anymore :~).


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/product.aspx?catID=33&id=114420
> 
> I've acquired several pairs of these. They're still made, though Boye and Bates seem to have stopped making them. If I'd found them before circulars, I might have liked them better. Mine just hang and are rarely used. The ones I have all have plastic cables. The needle tips are metal, plastic, nylon, or bamboo.


There was another thread on "flex needles" and I googled and found what I thought were 14" straight needles with a 6" plastic extension so I ordered them. Well, the needle part was about 6" and the plastic extension was about 14" so I returned them. I thought it was a good idea for knitting afghans, as noted in this thread, but the needle part was just too short for me.


----------



## wyldeflowyr (Sep 24, 2011)

I read this thread and said to myself - "Self - that's just what you need!" I use a circular occasionally in place of straight needles, and this is the first time I've seen these. So I googled it under the name clover premium flex, found one on amazon, & bought it! Thank you!


----------



## CarolL (Apr 6, 2011)

You can purchase these stoppers individually. I have some for my Boye set of interchangeables. Sometimes if I have a WIP, but need that size for another project, I just remove the needles and add the stoppers until I'm ready to continue with the WIP.


----------



## suelanemoore (Jan 29, 2011)

These were first made by Boye I believe in the 1970's. They are to be used in place of the straight needles. I just love them, especially when knitting on a large project. They are so convenient to use. I wish they would come back with them again.


----------



## wyldeflowyr (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm making a "top down" baby sweater and don't like using longer needles, so this will be perfect!


----------



## bbirch (Feb 17, 2012)

The needle is used just as a straight needle. It's just not as heavy.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

CarolL said:


> You can purchase these stoppers individually. I have some for my Boye set of interchangeables. Sometimes if I have a WIP, but need that size for another project, I just remove the needles and add the stoppers until I'm ready to continue with the WIP.


Your right if you have the Knit Pro, Knit Picks, Boyes, or Knit Pride interchangeable needles they all have the stoppers you can screw into one end of the cable and the needle into the other end to make separate needle's. I'm sure other interchangeable needles do this too but theses are the ones I have. Your cables will be of different lengths unless you order extra cables but probably in most cases that wouldn't matter. Thanks for reminding me about those caps I feel like I just got several sets of new needles. I love this site!


----------



## marylou hannah 1 (Feb 14, 2012)

MAYBE SOME HOW USED FOR CABLE STITCH??? MLH


----------



## missieblue (Jan 31, 2011)

You need another just like the one in your picture. Usually, I use this type of needle when there are a lot of stitches to be knitted.


----------



## missieblue (Jan 31, 2011)

You used to be able to buy this type of a needle, only there should be two. Yes, they can be used in small areas. But they come in handy when you have quite a few stitches to be knitted. (straight needles wouldn't all the stitches needed) I have a number of this type, just haven't used them for a long time.


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't believe they have them at Wal-Mart and I missed them. What are they called? I will try to find them online if you give me the name.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

It's half a set of jumper needles. You need another one just like it. I have a few, they become a little popular in the late 50's, early 60's. I always wondered if someone had a circular needle that broke and they put the stopper ends on them and got a new idea out of it. I don't know how or why they got the name of 'jumper' needles, maybe they were for making sweater (jumpers).


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There needs to be two to use it. This is just a cabled version of a straight needle. This is a fixed one. Lots of today's interchangeable sets can be used like this. good to use when knitting in tight spaces, like airplane. Some thought they saved storage room. If I want to use straight needles, I prefer to use a regualr straight needle, but some people like these for less weight, etc.


I actually have some of these, bamboos, made by Clover. They're exactly what Dreamweaver says they are.

Hazel


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine is a size 10. It says it on the disc on the end.


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't say for sure as I have never seen such a thing, but my guess would be maybe a kind of stitch-holder.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, I checked out the needles on eBay and here is the site with a great picture. Interesting!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bamboo-Premium-Flex-Needles-Clover-20-Clearance-/270700135666


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I inherited a few sets of these from an aunt several years ago. This is one of a pair, but could be used as a holder, I suppose. They are essentially straight needles, with a cable attached to give more room for a large project. My aunt used them to make afghans, I believe.


fhxnut said:


> A friend gave me a few circular needles and this was in the package.


----------



## jober (Feb 26, 2012)

These flexiblle needles are far superior to straight ones I have found. If you don't have long arms, the long straight needles are hard to manage. The flexible ones are great.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

That is an afghan needle for knitting. Instead of having the entire weight of the item you are making dragging on your hands, you move it off the needle and on to the cable. A lot more comfortable on your hands and you can knit quite a large afghan ;-) There are two in a set - see if you can find another one.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

I just ordered a sample package of circular needles from Knit-Pick and they also sent the caps. The card says the cable caps screw into the cable ends to hold a project in progress securely on your cable when you remove your needle tips for use on a different project.. There was also a cable key with it and that helps prevent your needle tips from coming loose while knitting.
I love using circular needles but have never had ones that the cable come off. A lot of people have said that they like knit-pick circular needles so I thought I would try the sample package. Came with 3 different type of needles tips and the cable. Have been told the cables from this place are nicer to use and are more flexable while knitting.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

I also prefer circular needle over straight ones. After using them for a couple projects I got use to them Are used when knittng socks and hats in a circle. But I use them for straight projects also. Love my circular needles.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

the first time I saw these (set of 2) the boye company called them jumper needles


----------



## maijasuoma (Oct 22, 2011)

It's just another form of circular kniting needle. I have a couple pairs of them. They're from the 1970's. I use the one's like that to hold stitches when I put projects away for a while. I put an old BIC pen cap over the point to keep the stitches from coming off.


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

It is from an old interchangable circular needle set. You can you the circular stop on the wire to make it into 1/2 of a set of "straight" but highly flexible needles or if you wanted to put an in progress work on holder it can be used as that also. They were usually more work than worth.


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

You can use it to keep stitches on cord, if you want to use the same size interchangeable needles for another project.


----------



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

It is a 10.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Those stoppers were included in my first set of interchangable needles. I've used them as stitch holders as well as converting to straight needle if need be.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I do *not* understand why some people insist on putting in their two-cents without having already read what others have had to say.
Do they believe their answer/guess/opinion is so unique?
Do they believe their time is too precious to 'waste' by reading the pages of answers/guesses/opinions already given? 
That's what it seems to me.


----------



## Blond Bomber (Feb 26, 2012)

I purchased my set like these in the late fifties. Worked great for knitting my poncho of fishermans knit.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I do *not* understand why some people insist on putting in their two-cents without having already read what others have had to say.


I am sorry if by answering the question I offended you.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

a slim candle, with a long wick???


----------



## dianniafay (Dec 15, 2011)

fhxnut said:


> A friend gave me a few circular needles and this was in the package.


They are called jumper needles. Thought to be a big improvement over the long straight needles as they are flexible, light weight, and longer. They are easier to work with and hold more stitches. That is what they use to say when they first came out a long time ago!


----------



## avalila (Jan 2, 2012)

I would say, maybe a stitch holder. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dimp (Apr 10, 2011)

that is an afghan stitch crochet needle. I have one and use it quite often.


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

I have one. Thats what I've been told it is used for. I have never used mine.
WVBetty



Elis said:


> It's a stitch holder when some parts of knitting need a temporary hold, i.e. a pocket opening when the flap or ribbing will be added shortly, and also for use when knitting the more complicated cables. They were very popular in the l940/50s and I personally wish they were still made today - treasure yours!


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

It looks like someone broke a cable needle and created a flex needle from it.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Lighten Up!!


Jessica-Jean said:


> I do *not* understand why some people insist on putting in their two-cents without having already read what others have had to say.
> Do they believe their answer/guess/opinion is so unique?
> Do they believe their time is too precious to 'waste' by reading the pages of answers/guesses/opinions already given?
> That's what it seems to me.


----------



## SuzDanna (May 15, 2011)

They are used like straight needles but with a cable for easier managing. I have a set I got off eBay. They work just like a circular does when knitting a flat piece. &#128516;


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

Dreamwaver is right - just a cabled version of a straight needle. I laughed when I saw the picture. I have a pair of these and was just looking at them yesterday. They are with a collection of needles I inherited from my mother. My pair is size 13, made by Susan Bates. I laughed, because I remember using these when I was about 14. They drove me crazy! I must have been knitting something small on them, like a scarf, because they didn't take up enough space on the needles, so those cables would wave around wildly as I knitted! I'm sure they would work better with something wider, like a sweater. For now, they are a sweet reminder of my Mom.


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

So now you have "Jumper" needles in all sizes. They are not really defunct or hard fo get.


----------



## Mamielu (Jan 24, 2011)

i love your avatar.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

It just looks like a circular needle with a "stopper" at the end so the stitches don't slide off. These flexible cables are great when having to knit in a chair with arms.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Its a circular with a stopper..
You can use it as a regular needle but its flexable and not stiff like the straights.. Usually it is a set of two


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There needs to be two to use it. This is just a cabled version of a straight needle. This is a fixed one. Lots of today's interchangeable sets can be used like this. good to use when knitting in tight spaces, like airplane. Some thought they saved storage room. If I want to use straight needles, I prefer to use a regualr straight needle, but some people like these for less weight, etc.


Thats exactly what it is- I have seen these at Michaels.
Boye makes them.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Denise provides those little round disks with their set. you can convert a circular into a "straight" by attaching the disks on the end.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

You can make those. I did with Knit Picks Options interchangeable Needles and cables.


----------



## joanieb (Jun 9, 2011)

These needles come in pairs and are called jumper or flex needles. They are used the same as straight needles. You don't see them as much these days as you did in the 60' - 70's before circular needles were very popular and before we had the choice of interchangeables we have now. joan


----------



## barbarry (May 4, 2011)

It's just a flexible straight needle. I've got a pair similar to this. You're missing the mate.


----------



## sluse (Aug 7, 2011)

it was sold in pairs to take the place of straights when you were making a long scarf or afghan. It could also be used for a pocket holder while you kept on knitting the garment.


----------



## sluse (Aug 7, 2011)

it was sold in pairs to take the place of straights when you were making a long scarf or afghan. It could also be used for a pocket holder while you kept on knitting the garment.


----------



## gsweeden (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't seen those in years. It is how knitting needles were before circulars, just gave you more room than a straight needle. You can also use it as a stitch holder. If you were making a sweater or other garment and needed to put a lot of stitches on a holder, that would be perfect. It's flexible, keeps out of the way and stitches won't fall off.


----------



## Nik (Jan 17, 2012)

It is a needle for Turkish crochet. I am considering learning this technique, but i don't have the needle.


----------



## missieblue (Jan 31, 2011)

Because of this inquiry, I got out my neeles that I have had over 30+ years and decided to knit a large and long scarf. Thanks for the question, it got me into the knitting mood.


----------



## Nik (Jan 17, 2012)

Actually, I goofed. The needle for Turkish or Tunisian crochet sometimes have a string attached (with a stopper as in the photo), but they have a crochet hook at the end. The one in your photo does not.


----------



## missieblue (Jan 31, 2011)

Gee whiz, I see that I can't spell needles. These needles are really nice to use on bigger items, rather than trying to knit on straight ones where the yarn likes to come off the needle if there are too many stitches.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

In my set of Boyes, that was called a JUMP NEEDLE. I do not know where the name came from, but they are used as a single straight needle in pairs in tight places. ....Della


----------

